# Kindle light?



## subtle_knife (Mar 17, 2011)

I probably should have done a quick search before I posted this, but does anyone have a good light they can recommend for the Kindle? I was lying in bed with my partner earlier and I really didn't want to wake her up, but I really wanted to read! UK preferably, and thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

subtle_knife said:


> I probably should have done a quick search before I posted this, but does anyone have a good light they can recommend for the Kindle? I was lying in bed with my partner earlier and I really didn't want to wake her up, but I really wanted to read! UK preferably, and thanks in advance for any tips!


Depends on which model you have, and how you read your Kindle. The lighted cover for the K3/Kindle Keyboard is nice. If you've got a cover you really like and just want a clip-on light, the Kandle is a good one - comes in black or white and can clip on a naked Kindle: 


Or the M-edge Illuminator (the M-edge covers have a pocket for the light, but I use it with my Oberon cover - won't work with a naked Kindle, though): 


These are ones I've used. My first was the Mighty Bright light which also worked really well. 

Can't speak to availability is for UK though . The big thing to me is if it has a flexible neck, it needs to be long enough to be easily adjustable for whatever position you're in for reading. And here in the US you can find inexpensive booklights at most bookstores, just make sure they fasten in a way that will work for your Kindle. One more thing - the Kandle uses disc batteries (the one downfall for me) - the Illuminator and Mighty Bright both use AAA batteries, much simpler to change.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I use the Mighty Bright XtraFlex2. Absolutely love it.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I just preordered the amazon lighted case for my new little kindle


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

I use the M-Edge e-Luminator










Held in place by the M-Edge Trip case


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

samanthawarren said:


> I use the Mighty Bright XtraFlex2. Absolutely love it.


So do I and I prefer it to my Kandle. The Kandle is smaller and I do carry it in my purse for times when I need it when I'm not at home.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same here. There is also the Amazon's covers with lights.


----------



## adelgabot (Aug 25, 2011)

As I was saying in another thread to another poster, I bought this Energizer LED reading light some weeks ago. It use two coin batteries, and the instructions say they last for 30 hours or more before needing to be replaced. The reading light is bright and steady, and doesn't flicker. I've been using it clipped to my case and it seems like it lasts longer than the 30 hours stated. I bought batteries just to be ready, but up to now, they haven't needed to be replaced. The reading light costs about $10, and the batteries cost about a dollar a pair. Good deal, in my book. I'd look into it as an option. (The only problem is, it doesn't conveniently attach to the Kindle Keyboard, it's better to clip it onto a case.)


----------



## subtle_knife (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate those. It's amazing how hi-tec evenryone gets with their covers and attached lights, and cover-lights. I like the look of the cover-light myself, have to admit. Always happy to kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I prefer a Petzl headlamp. I have two. One has two LED bulbs and the other has three. The two LED light is in my daypack to use in dark restaurants. It's small and lightweight but it uses AAA batteries which don't have a great life expectancy. The larger headlamp uses AA batteries and it stays home.  I had the Mighty Brite but I spent more time findling with the darned thing than I did reading.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

subtle_knife said:


> I probably should have done a quick search before I posted this, but does anyone have a good light they can recommend for the Kindle? I was lying in bed with my partner earlier and I really didn't want to wake her up, but I really wanted to read! UK preferably, and thanks in advance for any tips!


My wife reads our Kindle with the  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light when I go to sleep (it's MY turn with the Kindle till then - we need to get a 2nd Kindle!). It comes with a clip-on red filter that can be used to dampen ambient light for an ultra-sensitive partner. Since it's worn around the neck, it works with all Kindles whether naked, skinned, or covered. It's now available in the UK on  Ebay-UK


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I cannot recommend strongly enough the Amazon lighted cover.  For my K2, I had the M-Edge cover and light.  I rarely used it and hated to change batteries.  But when I got the K3 and lighted cover, I was sold.  I never have to worry about batteries or falling asleep with the light on.  The lighted cover is just heaven, albeit an expensive neighborhood of heaven.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a Mighty Bright but since getting my Petzl headlamps it sits on a shelf and doesn't get used. I have a small, 2 LED headlamp in my daypack that goes to dark restaurants with me. I have a larger 3-LED headlamp at home. The headlamps work great for me.


----------



## cwsedits (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a lighted cover for my Kindle3, and absolutely love it.
We want to buy an extra Kindle for our family--probably the $79 version. Is there a lighted cover that goes with it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a lighted cover, but not available right now--not sure if it was available in the past or just not available yet?



$59.99, comes in purple, black, brown and green. Purple shown above.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone used the light without cover that plugs into the K3 hinges? That sounds interesting as I like naked kindles

http://www.amazon.com/SimpleLight-Kindle-Attaches-Keyboard-Batteries/dp/B0057WTEWQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1DCEVDRIV8P2E&colid=1T0E531ZUBAVB


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Has anyone used the light without cover that plugs into the K3 hinges? That sounds interesting as I like naked kindles
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SimpleLight-Kindle-Attaches-Keyboard-Batteries/dp/B0057WTEWQ/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1DCEVDRIV8P2E&colid=1T0E531ZUBAVB


I bought one of these and ended up selling it. It's a good product, but it doesn't work very well with a cover with the corners, they are in the way.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like the octovo solis light, don't know if they will fit the new kindles though as the one flaw they have is that their clip isn't adjustable (although I did manage to tweak my K2 one to fit my K3 with some self-adhesive felt buttons)


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

In fact, the KK Solis is now marketed as fitting "newer Kindles" (such as the Fire), but there's a highly special deal on their KK covers and the SOlis: $34.99 for either a black or vintage Italian leather cover that originally cost $78.99, as well as the Solis light. If the OP has the Kindle 3 (as we call it here), that's definitely the combination deal I'd pick. The leather is nicer than that of the Amazon covers and the price is suddenly cheaper.

I own the eLuminator everyone's talking about and an M-Edge cover as well. I quite liked the cover but always disliked the eLuminator Touch (I find the previous eLuminator 2 to be better but unsettlingly slidy; it can slip into different positions when you move the Kindle while reading; the Solis does not).

Now that I own both, I much prefer the Octovo Solis and vintage leather cover to the M-Edge; I never use the eLuminator any more. Then again, I live in NYC and take my Kindle on public transportation, so the compactness of the Octovo cover and non-fussiness of the Solis are preferable. Someone who reads primarily at home might have different concerns.


----------

